# lure for Mexico



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

a guy who is going to Mexico next month asked me for an Iguana lure, said the bass go crazy over them when they go in the water. this is 7" with a 5" Zoom trick worm for the tail. real nice surface swimmer.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hey thats pretty cool.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Very clever JR, should be the goods, let us know how this goes. pete


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That is great! LOL I had those for pets when I was little. I love it.

Headen for the border! LOL


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Awesome! I had a few iguanas when I was little like Tigger. Mine bit back though. That one should fool em for sure.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

That lure is almost too pretty to fish with  great job!!!


----------

